

Show HN: Map, Reduce and Filter in Go - alediaferia
https://github.com/alediaferia/go-collections

======
Immortalin
Here's Pike's
implementation:[https://github.com/robpike/filter](https://github.com/robpike/filter)

------
flippant
I wonder how well the GC could handle the constant generation of new
collections.

~~~
alediaferia
Yeah, that's my concern as well.

I don't think I'll put much effort in this project since this is barely a
proof of concept but there's a couple of points I would like to dig if I ever
find time:

1\. How to reduce collections generations?

2\. How to take advantage of the machine cores to execute the Map/Reduce
operations?

